# Forming egg white peaks with honey?



## rpgedgar (Nov 3, 2008)

Is it possible to use honey instead of granulated sugar and have the peaks still form properly?


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm not sure about honey but simple syrup works.


----------



## Khajamic (Nov 10, 2008)

Yes.


----------

